# DEADLIFT SUITS ?



## TAT 70

I`m looking into getting a deadlift suit for use in strongman.

I`ve been chatting to a fair few people & a lot of them

seem to be using squat suits for both.

Seeing as i`m only using it for strongman would this be ok ?

I have a Centurion suit which i`m thinking of using.

Any advice from the big boys ?

:rockon:


----------



## eurgar

Been thinking about getting one my self seeing as a lot of comps now let you wear them your putting yourself at a disadvantage if you don't use one IMO


----------



## TAT 70

Yeah thats my thinking as well.


----------



## Dig

It seems to me that if you have fairly longish arms you can get away with using a squat suit for conv deads, but for me and a couple of other people i know with shorter arms and more rom squat suits hinder locking out. Maybe just a coincidence.

I used a metal king deadlift suit and found it helped, mainly a feeling of tightness and a pop off the floor. Added i would guess 10kg to raw pull, not a great deal but more due to the fact that i have no problem getting weights off the floor raw my problem is lockout. So if comparitavely weaker off the floor compared to lockout you will generally get more out of it.


----------



## TAT 70

Right seeing as i have long arms i might be ablet to get away

using a squat suit for deads.

:thumbup1:

I was looking at METAL but they seem very hard to get hold of.


----------



## Dig

TAT 70 said:


> Right seeing as i have long arms i might be ablet to get away
> 
> using a squat suit for deads.
> 
> :thumbup1:
> 
> I was looking at METAL but they seem very hard to get hold of.


Dave Beatie (bulldog) sells metal gear, if you want his number let me know and ill PM it. If you can use same suit for deads without expense of a new one def best option though like you say:thumbup1:


----------



## TAT 70

I`ll give it a try & see how it goes 

I`ve got the no for his gym, but thanx for the offer :thumbup1:


----------



## Lois_Lane

I used to deadlift in a BOSS suit from titan the squatting version.

I didn't like the METAL suits.


----------



## Harry Sacks

I deadlift in an inzer hardcore, and a couple the guys in my powerlifting club use titan superior suits

I know a lot of people that just use their squat suits for deadlifts


----------



## TAT 70

Cheers mate.

I`ll give it a go.

:thumb:


----------



## deeppurple

ahhhh not another oneeee.

i've always believed -

no to deadlifting straps.

and bl0ody no to suits.

i even told andy bolton this to his face.

if you want to lift heavier weights then train for it. what next, somebody going to put a car jack under the barbell.....

hope nobody goes mental at me, this is just my opinion.


----------



## jw007

deeppurple said:


> ahhhh not another oneeee.
> 
> i've always believed -
> 
> no to deadlifting straps.
> 
> and bl0ody no to suits.
> 
> i even told andy bolton this to his face.
> 
> if you want to lift heavier weights then train for it. what next, somebody going to put a car jack under the barbell.....
> 
> hope nobody goes mental at me, this is just my opinion.


You really post some sh1t sometimes :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## adonis

jw007 said:


> You really post some sh1t sometimes :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


hahaha i hope Andy Bolton took his advice as he really needs deadlift tips :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## deeppurple

jw007 said:


> You really post some sh1t sometimes :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


my opinion bro.

never used one in my life, and never will.

we'll see who chats sh*t when i do the lift at the nec this weekend.


----------



## n987

deeppurple said:


> my opinion bro.
> 
> never used one in my life, and never will.
> 
> we'll see who chats sh*t when i do the lift at the nec this weekend.


I'm sure those with a geared 8-900lbs deadlift ain't comparing themselves to konstantinov (spelling?).

It's like 2 different exercises. 3 when you consider it as raw, single-ply and multi-ply.


----------



## Dig

deeppurple said:


> my opinion bro.
> 
> never used one in my life, and never will.
> 
> we'll see who chats sh*t when i do the lift at the nec this weekend.


What's your name?? (just so we all know you have this huge pull that you are claiming).

IMO you are full of sh1t. What comp did you qualify in to compete with this being a national level comp? or did they just send an invite straight out after reading your posts on here??


----------



## NickR24

For the ignorant and ill informed...

how exactly does a deadlift, or squat suit, help? does it help fix posture?


----------



## Lois_Lane

DeepPurple you better pull fvcking massive this weekend cause i have been reading about your mythical deadlift for weeks now!

Deadlift suit will give a regular puller perhaps 10kg if he is lucky if you pull sumo it can be a lot more.


----------



## NickR24

Lois_Lane said:


> DeepPurple you better pull fvcking massive this weekend cause i have been reading about your mythical deadlift for weeks now!
> 
> Deadlift suit will give a regular puller perhaps 10kg if he is lucky if you pull sumo it can be a lot more.


ooooh con, another weekend? I am most blessed, altho you didnt refer to me by name... 

how does it work tho? ok it gives you another 10kg, but how? does it increase your strength, does it improve posture? etc...?


----------



## Dig

NickR24 said:


> For the ignorant and ill informed...
> 
> how exactly does a deadlift, or squat suit, help? does it help fix posture?


Deadlift suits just seem to give me a feeling of tightness, hard to explain and also a 'pop' off the floor, ie easier to lift the weight first few inches. Overall dont help me that much personally although some people can lift a fair bit more in them, especially sumo deadlifters. Unlike squats and bench equipment a fair few people actually prefer to lift raw as suits can get in the way for some people.

Squat suits, think of a spring- as you go down it coils and then gives you a rebound out of the bottom position, easiest way to describe it. Bench ****rts pretty much same way.


----------



## NickR24

Dig said:


> Deadlift suits just seem to give me a feeling of tightness, hard to explain and also a 'pop' off the floor, ie easier to lift the weight first few inches. Overall dont help me that much personally although some people can lift a fair bit more in them, especially sumo deadlifters. Unlike squats and bench equipment a fair few people actually prefer to lift raw as suits can get in the way for some people.
> 
> Squat suits, think of a spring- as you go down it coils and then gives you a rebound out of the bottom position, easiest way to describe it. Bench ****rts pretty much same way.


cheers pal, have some derby boy reps for being so pleasant. :thumb:


----------



## dmcc

Dig said:


> Deadlift suits just seem to give me a feeling of tightness, hard to explain and also a 'pop' off the floor, ie easier to lift the weight first few inches. Overall dont help me that much personally although some people can lift a fair bit more in them, especially sumo deadlifters. Unlike squats and bench equipment a fair few people actually prefer to lift raw as suits can get in the way for some people.
> 
> Squat suits, think of a spring- as you go down it coils and then gives you a rebound out of the bottom position, easiest way to describe it. Bench ****rts pretty much same way.


I don't like pulling in my suit - I find it really gets in the way, as you said, and the bar can "judder" against the bottom of the suit on the legs. I've done it a few times in training and actually pull more raw.


----------



## gumballdom

deeppurple said:


> ahhhh not another oneeee.
> 
> i've always believed -
> 
> no to deadlifting straps.
> 
> and bl0ody no to suits.
> 
> i even told andy bolton this to his face.
> 
> if you want to lift heavier weights then train for it. what next, somebody going to put a car jack under the barbell.....
> 
> hope nobody goes mental at me, this is just my opinion.


im sure lots of deadlifters feel the same way, but surely its a case of if everyone else is using one then you may aswell so you dont put yourself at a disadvantage.


----------



## jw007

deeppurple said:


> my opinion bro.
> 
> never used one in my life, and never will.
> 
> we'll see who chats sh*t when i do the lift at the nec this weekend.


Seeing as you deleted your thread about Bodypower

I am going to say here about your Deadlifting

YOUR FULL OF SH!T


----------



## eurgar

jw007 said:


> Seeing as you deleted your thread about Bodypower
> 
> I am going to say here about your Deadlifting
> 
> YOUR FULL OF SH!T


I just wasted 5min typing calling him up on his lifts went to post and the thread had gone:cursing:


----------



## jw007

dipsh1t purple has just negged me:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane

So purple did not compete???! Whys that then mate?


----------



## eurgar

jw007 said:


> dipsh1t purple has just negged me:lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol:

shame he dealeted his other thread was looking forwad to hearing what tips he picked up from the pro's while deadlifting 140kg:whistling:


----------



## jw007

Lois_Lane said:


> So purple did not compete???! Whys that then mate?


Dig and myself searched hi and low mate, and no dipsh1t purple:lol: :lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane

jw007 said:


> Dig and myself searched hi and low mate, and no dipsh1t purple:lol: :lol:


FFS after him going on about his epic deadlift for the past couple of months on here:rolleyes:

You're going to have to think of a very good reason to explain this deeppurple


----------



## eurgar

Lois_Lane said:


> So purple did not compete???! Whys that then mate?


apparently was something members of public could take part in unfortunately orgnisers would only allow a weight of 140kg depriving all of us of finding out what his awsome deadlift could be


----------



## deeppurple

jw007 said:


> Dig and myself searched hi and low mate, and no dipsh1t purple:lol: :lol:


not going to divulge into this. pretty pointless. however here's a few points.

-do you think i train under the name of deep purple? so how could you look for me if you don't know my name?

-the advice i got given; i never stated in the posts i got advice on deadlifting. i stated for log and one armed dumbell press.

-you know all the deadlifters in that public thing? really? funny. none of them were deadlifters, they were all strongmen deadlifting at the same time i was.

-i know you're just doing this to pick on me, but it's pretty low bro. seriously. if you were 'searching for me' like you say, why didn't you (as i've had avi's of the front of me before) just come up and ask us lot if one of us was 'deeppurple (as you don't know my name)'? you didn't.

i negged you because some of you are going back to the old ways.

all this sh*t over a forum, it's pointless. if you don't believe i have a good lift, i respect that, but to continue to go on about it is pretty low.

to be honest, unless it was the end by the toilets, i didn't see anybody with a build like yours when we were all doing it.

im not going to reply to this anymore. it is seriously childish. i'll just be a pus*y for now, put a report into the admins, especially for you calling me obscene names on here. and i think you've already had a warning from an admin before on here when he posted it on a thread.

peace bro's xxxx

ps - lois, i did deadlift.


----------



## Lois_Lane

deeppurple said:


> ps - lois, i did deadlift.


Oh ok well done then mate:thumbup1: what did you end up lifting?


----------



## deeppurple

eurgar said:


> apparently was something members of public could take part in unfortunately orgnisers would only allow a weight of 140kg depriving all of us of finding out what his awsome deadlift could be


forgot to reply to this in previous post.

never said organisers, i said blokey-chap. it was one single bloke. if any of us had injured ourselves from a heavier weight, we didn't sign no disclaimer. who would of been responsible? it started on 140, it didn't start off lighter or go heavier. they were grey 20kg plates if any of the others want me to 'prove i was there'.

already i've noticed a few bits of post on some of these that have totally twisted my words.


----------



## deeppurple

Lois_Lane said:


> Oh ok well done then mate:thumbup1: what did you end up lifting?


was only on 140. no higher no lower. and it was just several reps for technique. my technique on it was fine. however on the dumbell i nearly dropped it on my head. i don't think i'll be trying that again any time soon!


----------



## coldo

Wow.

I was impartial but tbh i am beginning to side with JW, Corn etc... It would be VERY easy for you to prove you are not a bullshitter with a couple of pics or 1 vid... hence why i think you are full of it.


----------



## Lois_Lane

deeppurple said:


> was only on 140. no higher no lower. and it was just several reps for technique. my technique on it was fine. however on the dumbell i nearly dropped it on my head. i don't think i'll be trying that again any time soon!


So it was a reps competition? How many reps did you do?

Honestly i am confused..... :confused1:


----------



## deeppurple

Lois_Lane said:


> So it was a reps competition? How many reps did you do?
> 
> Honestly i am confused..... :confused1:


no it wasnt. the strongmen were doing an exhibition, and they invited people into the arena and get advice from lifting. i was told though it'll be a mini public compo. im kind of glad it wasnt though. there were some beastly powerlifters there.

and coldo, pm me next week about thursday to remind me. since this dude (i dont think) even thinks i can get up 140, i'll gladly do that whilst smiling for you all.


----------



## Lois_Lane

deeppurple said:


> no it wasnt. the strongmen were doing an exhibition, and they invited people into the arena and get advice from lifting. i was told though it'll be a mini public compo. im kind of glad it wasnt though. there were some beastly powerlifters there.
> 
> and coldo, pm me next week about thursday to remind me. since this dude (i dont think) even thinks i can get up 140, i'll gladly do that whilst smiling for you all.


Replied to your PM.

Honestly mate that's cool but if you do put up a video make it a little heavier than 140kg because that would be boring to watch


----------



## coldo

deeppurple said:


> no it wasnt. the strongmen were doing an exhibition, and they invited people into the arena and get advice from lifting. i was told though it'll be a mini public compo. im kind of glad it wasnt though. there were some beastly powerlifters there.
> 
> and coldo, pm me next week about thursday to remind me. since this dude (i dont think) even thinks i can get up 140, i'll gladly do that whilst smiling for you all.


I will do that! Infact i will set a reminder on my phone now.

I'd rather see at least 240 than 140 though, i could do 140 handcuffed and i don't proclaim to be a big deadlifter.


----------



## Lois_Lane

Ok but everyone also needs to remember deeppurple has asperbergs syndrome (sp) so if he seems a tad off in his posts at times that will be why. I have chatted with him a few times and always found him to be a nice guy. Deadlift numbers aside that is what really matters......


----------



## deeppurple

coldo said:


> I will do that! Infact i will set a reminder on my phone now.
> 
> I'd rather see at least 240 than 140 though, i could do 140 handcuffed and i don't proclaim to be a big deadlifter.


i was going to add insult by doing 142.5 lol!

i dont proclaim to be a great deadlifter. this is another thing people have misinterpreted. i stated when i first joined that when i was just over 4 stone heavier i could lift a good weight. yes, i would genuinely say then i was a good lifter. i did also state quite a while ago i had a BAD BACK INJURY which people dont seem to read, because they only want to 'justify' their point by picking out the bits of sentence and jumbling together to make a whole new meaning of what i said.

i have stated on posts i got a pretty pap bench, nobody argues with that do they?

i give advice about deadlifting, because i know how to deadlift. ive had advice when i was younger and been shown by some of the best lifters about.

people have got to read posts properly, and not pick out select words from a sentence and make a totally new one.

i also stated a while back (somebody please check my posts to VERIFY it and not MAKE UP THEIR OWN SENTENCES) that i am going plainly for reps at present. i will not be maxing out or anywhere near it for another 10 weeks, unless of course i could of at the NEC today. 240 is above my reps right now. i keep them a bit lower and do 6 longer sets of 10-12, then after the 8-10 weeks and a max out i change back to 5x5. ALSO in previous posts.

please, people read posts in future.

and seriously, if you got problems that somebody may be able to lift more than you, then you got to grow up. because i can admit on here whole heartedly, i am not the strongest lifter on this forum. i know several who would show me up. but i wont go and call them obscene names and slate them. i RESPECT that they've trained to get there.


----------



## Lois_Lane

I am also doing reps at the moment mate i did 506lb which is like 230kg for 15 a few weeks ago. Reps are far harder than max singles IMO.


----------



## jw007

deeppurple said:


> not going to divulge into this. pretty pointless. however here's a few points.
> 
> -do you think i train under the name of deep purple? so how could you look for me if you don't know my name?
> 
> -the advice i got given; i never stated in the posts i got advice on deadlifting. i stated for log and one armed dumbell press.
> 
> -you know all the deadlifters in that public thing? really? funny. none of them were deadlifters, they were all strongmen deadlifting at the same time i was.
> 
> -i know you're just doing this to pick on me, but it's pretty low bro. seriously. if you were 'searching for me' like you say, why didn't you (as i've had avi's of the front of me before) just come up and ask us lot if one of us was 'deeppurple (as you don't know my name)'? you didn't.
> 
> *i negged you* because some of you are going back to the old ways.
> 
> all this sh*t over a forum, it's pointless. if you don't believe i have a good lift, i respect that, but to continue to go on about it is pretty low.
> 
> to be honest, unless it was the end by the toilets, i didn't see anybody with a build like yours when we were all doing it.
> 
> im not going to reply to this anymore. it is seriously childish. i'll just be a pus*y for now, put a report into the admins, especially for you calling me obscene names on here. and i think you've already had a warning from an admin before on here when he posted it on a thread.
> 
> peace bro's xxxx
> 
> ps - lois, i did deadlift.


Not wise really TBH:lol: :lol:


----------



## deeppurple

Lois_Lane said:


> I am also doing reps at the moment mate i did 506lb which is like 230kg for 15 a few weeks ago. Reps are far harder than max singles IMO.


EDIT

i dont think it comes accross when im f*cking bout.

hmmm, maybe a misinterpret at your end, maybe a bad 'conveying' my end.


----------



## jw007

deeppurple said:


> see. i have no problem in admitting this at all.
> 
> *230kg for 15 reps*.* if you did 5 sets of them*, *aint bad at all. i cant say i* *wouldnt be puffing at the end of that*.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Im lost for words, Honestly:confused1: :lol:


----------



## deeppurple

jw007 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Im lost for words, Honestly:confused1: :lol:


yes, unfortunately i dont inject myself with 5000000000mg of gear a day such as yourself, so i can't be a hulk and aint sad enough to paint myself green like you. it is amazing looking like a big ball of snot with muscle, isn't it? grrrr. hulk.

im natural. ive not touched anything. and have crap cardio. one of the reasons also i do the reps as well as another reason of changing my body routine. and considering in the past i've outlifted plenty of people who take gear, i'm proud of what i've done. to be proud isn't to think im spectacular. i've had natural people outlift me. i shake their hands, tell them well done, and i hope i can get to that weight someday. what would you do? sulk, then go onto the forum and try to put them down online? grrrr. hulk.

jw, believe what you want. thinking its clever to try to pick on somebody on a FORUM. hard you. what roid rage you have. what to do next eh? go mug a 6 year old kid for a packet of skittles? grrrr. hulk.


----------



## Lois_Lane

deeppurple said:


> see. i have no problem in admitting this at all.
> 
> 230kg for 15 reps. if you did 5 sets of them, aint bad at all. i cant say i wouldnt be puffing at the end of that.


5 sets??? :lol: That was one all out set for me mate and i was dead at the end. My max pull for a single is around 340kg. On elitefitness.com one top American powerlifter said a sign of a true strength beast would be to pull 500lb for 20 reps.......


----------



## deeppurple

Lois_Lane said:


> 5 sets??? :lol: That was one all out set for me mate and i was dead at the end. My max pull for a single is around 340kg. On elitefitness.com one top American powerlifter said a sign of a true strength beast would be to pull 500lb for 20 reps.......


mate for that stuff you'd rest in between for a longgggg time would you not? even on the sets im doing at present i have a mentally long rest between each one.

i did say id be puffing! never tried that longer reps on that. also, i was kinda joking....i did say 10-12 reps for me, and it is a lower weight than that.

well, if you couldn't do it, then i wouldn't. perhaps i was wrong.


----------



## Dig

deeppurple said:


> *230kg for 15 reps*.* if you did 5 sets of them*, *aint bad at all. i cant say i* *wouldnt be puffing at the end of that*.


This is the problem people have (well me at least anyway) when reading your posts. I know you have gone back and edited the post but it is a good example so have quoted it. I read this and it comes across as you saying you would find 230kg 15 reps x 5 sets pretty hard on deadlifts (ie 'i would be puffing at the end of that' ).

Now im thinking- well that is one all out set for con who is a 340kg+ deadlifter so obviously if you are doing multiple sets then your 1RM is going to be sh1t hot.

Then in your next post you will state something like 'ive never claimed that ive got a spectacular deadlift etc'

Surely you can see how this could make you a target for people calling you out on what you actually are doing??

If you are autistic maybe that helps explain why you maybe dont get your point across as well as you want to, or maybe you are just a troll, i have no idea.

That is giving you the benefit of the doubt that you didnt actually mean you deadlift 230 5x15.


----------



## coldo

I honestly think it's a waste of time even calling this guy out. I dont consider autism as an excuse for lying.

Has he actually gave us a number, in terms of what he can lift? Is it 200kg, 300kg or what?

Be a real man and get a good lift or a good set of reps on video and we will all shut up and rep you to death.


----------



## Smitch

Never tried deadlift before, is 140 kg considered heavy?

Depending on your own bodyweight obviously....


----------



## adonis

140kg is my first warm up set so no its not heavy at all, i was doing it at 16 years old.

I've just cleared 300kg and thats not really considered heavy,


----------



## Smitch

adonis said:


> I've just cleared 300kg and thats not really considered heavy,


Now that sounds heavy!


----------



## adonis

Smitch said:


> Now that sounds heavy!


Well it is but its not considered heavy by good deadlifters, i think nearer 400kg would be heavy for most strongmen


----------



## BlitzAcez

deeppurple said:


> mate for that stuff you'd rest in between for a longgggg time would you not? even on the sets im doing at present i have a mentally long rest between each one.
> 
> i did say id be puffing! never tried that longer reps on that. also, i was kinda joking....i did say 10-12 reps for me, and it is a lower weight than that.
> 
> well, if you couldn't do it, then i wouldn't. perhaps i was wrong.


----------



## deeppurple

dig - yes, i have problems conveying my point accross. i also believe at times people dont think when im being serious or not.

when ive made a post immediatelty after i usually re-read it and see i've missed out words or put the wrong 'conveying' in so edit it.

coldo - con has a stronger lift than me. however when i was younger and a LOT bigger, i could hit the 300's. i was mocked for not being able to lift anything. then people seemed to believe i couldnt lift 140, so when i offer to lift it, nobody seems interested.

smitch - stevie wonder could lift 240.


----------



## adonis

Deep Purple, it seems you were hoping the strongman training was going to be a bit heavier and more of a competition.....

20th June im competing in the Seven Valley novice comp, you should have a go at that!

Events are....

250kg frame carry 25m

Log press max, starting weight 100kg and going up in weight round robin style

Conans Wheel 280kg

Barrel loading race

Milk Churn duck walk 200kg max distance

Entry forms can be requested on sugden barbell site :thumbup1:


----------



## deeppurple

some people really cant get over the fact that ive a reasonable deadlift.


----------



## Guest

deeppurple said:


> some people really cant get over the fact that ive a reasonable deadlift.


Ive got an 18" member. but dont want to show it :whistling:

To be honest, i couldnt care if you DL 400. infact id probably read more of your stuff if you could. The problem is, its the internet. unless you can back up your claims your just another faceless keyboard warrior that used to lift heavy weights.

I would say get a vid up, but after the Bullsh:t about DShanas 210 bench it seems vids arnt good enough for some people anymore :confused1:

best of luck with your training:thumbup1:


----------



## BlitzAcez

deeppurple said:


> some people really cant get over the fact that ive a reasonable deadlift.


Post a video or you haven't got a reasonable deadlift.


----------



## deeppurple

BlitzAcez said:


> Post a video or you haven't got a reasonable deadlift.


ok, post a video of your d*ck or you're a girl.

it's a pretty stupid sentence you put there. was just like the one i put.


----------



## jw007

deeppurple said:


> *ok, post a video of your d*ck or you're a girl.*
> 
> it's a pretty stupid sentence you put there. was just like the one i put.


why?? he never claimed to be either, therefore has nothing to prove..

Unlike you:whistling: :whistling:

just what is "reasonable" anyway


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

**** 140k? I weight more than that... However I'm a fat bloater!

Anyway, my form on dead lifts is rubbish, I mean proper gash.


----------



## adonis

Its easy to get a photo up to prove it....

280kg 10 inch rack pull, nothing amazing but easy enough to post up :whistling:


----------



## strangey

will

iv got a titan sup its tight on the hips and lower back but loose on the chest making it easier to do reps rob f has the same suit as me and said the same thing to me when i took it down to his place and asked his advise


----------



## coldo

deeppurple said:


> and coldo, pm me next week about thursday to remind me. since this dude (i dont think) even thinks i can get up 140, i'll gladly do that whilst smiling for you all.


PM sent :thumb:

Remember, 140 proves nothing, show us something that will make us look silly for questioning you!


----------



## deeppurple

well don't you like trying to be funny over a forum?

140 my friend, thats what i was joked about supposedly not being able to do. i shall not entertain any further requests.

ps - i said NEXT thursday, you dumb ****


----------



## coldo

deeppurple said:


> well don't you like trying to be funny over a forum?
> 
> 140 my friend, thats what i was joked about supposedly not being able to do. i shall not entertain any further requests.
> 
> ps - i said NEXT thursday, you dumb ****


tbh... you've made such a big deal about this deadlift and how good you are etc etc... what is 140kg going to prove to anyone?

You haven't even told us what you can or have lifted i dont think? For that reason, i think you are a massive bullsh!tter. I expect 140 to be around your max.


----------



## jw007

deeppurple said:


> well don't you like trying to be funny over a forum?
> 
> 140 my friend, thats what i was joked about supposedly not being able to do. i shall not entertain any further requests.
> 
> ps - i said NEXT thursday, you dumb ****


There are women on this site that can easily pull 140kg:confused1: :confused1:

Thought you had a "reasonable" DL:confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Testoholic

deeppurple said:


> ahhhh not another oneeee.
> 
> i've always believed -
> 
> no to deadlifting straps.
> 
> and bl0ody no to suits.
> 
> i even told andy bolton this to his face.
> 
> if you want to lift heavier weights then train for it. what next, somebody going to put a car jack under the barbell.....
> 
> hope nobody goes mental at me, this is just my opinion.





jw007 said:


> You really post some sh1t sometimes :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


it think the man makes sense tbh...  .


----------



## jw007

Testaholic said:


> it think the man makes sense tbh...  .


And your Max DL spagetti arms is?????? :whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Testoholic

jw007 said:


> And your Max DL spagetti arms is?????? :whistling: :lol: :lol:


:laugh::laugh:,

275 :cursing: lol. hey im bodybuilder, maybe i have no place in this discussion, he just seems to make sense to me.


----------



## Guest

Testaholic said:


> it think the man makes sense tbh...  .


Yeah, but Boltons a powerlifter. He generally lifts in an association where you are allowed to wear DL suits. so what good would not lifting in a suit do him? sweet FA. He will be at a bit of a disadvantage if hes not wearing a suit and all his competition are wont he?!?

As for the guys lifting with straps. Go and tell Terry Hollands hes got a sh:t deadlift because he uses straps.

By the by, Andy Boltons just lifted 432.5kg raw last weekend. but i suppose thats just a fluke. :whistling:


----------



## jw007

Testaholic said:


> :laugh::laugh:,
> 
> 275 :cursing: lol. hey im bodybuilder, *maybe i have no place in this discussion*, he just seems to make sense to me.


Not really

I mean, your grip is so weak, some scag head handbag snatches you.. :whistling: :lol: :lol:

So you must use straps to even attempt the girly weight of 275kg (which as this is internet and no vid supplied is prob 240kg:whistling


----------



## Testoholic

jw007 said:


> Not really
> 
> I mean, your grip is so weak, some scag head handbag snatches you.. :whistling: :lol: :lol:
> 
> So you must use straps to even attempt the girly weight of 275kg (which as this is internet and no vid supplied is prob 240kg:whistling


cnut :cursing: :lol: ,

yeah i do use straps, in fact on all my pulls, straps seem fair game, but then i guess if straps are ok you COULD say same about suits, nevermind....ill slowly tip toe out of this convo...:laugh: know how touchy powerlifter/strongmen types can be :whistling: :lol: ...


----------



## deeppurple

coldo said:


> tbh... you've made such a big deal about this deadlift and how good you are etc etc... what is 140kg going to prove to anyone?
> 
> You haven't even told us what you can or have lifted i dont think? For that reason, i think you are a massive bullsh!tter. I expect 140 to be around your max.


ok then, i'll pull 150.

that'll shut you up. :whistling:


----------



## eurgar

deeppurple said:


> ok then, i'll pull 150.
> 
> that'll shut you up. :whistling:


Why dont you just go for a 1rm and settle this once and for all ???

unless of course that is 150 for you:whistling:


----------



## deeppurple

apparantly 140 was my rm.

so i changed it to 150. make your minds up.

unfortunately on this occasion now i won't entertain this cause.


----------



## jw007

deeppurple said:


> apparantly 140 was my rm.
> 
> so i changed it to 150. make your minds up.
> 
> unfortunately on this occasion now i won't entertain this cause.


you pull 300kg and video it I will donate £300 of my own money to your robbery fund.

1 rep has gotta be worth £300, will even leave it with a mod to hold on your success


----------



## WillOdling

This threads well funny :lol:


----------



## deeppurple

Wildbill said:


> This threads well funny :lol:


tell me bout it. is making me chuckle!


----------



## jw007

deeppurple said:


> tell me bout it. is making me chuckle!


Well?? I'm serious, what u say??

Or going to avoid answering directly as normal ???


----------



## WillOdling

jw007 said:


> Well?? I'm serious, what u say??
> 
> Or going to avoid answering directly as normal ???


im with JW007 on this one, youve talked a good game Deeppurple but without proof your words are futile :beer:


----------



## deeppurple

300 is a heavy lift.

i dont know you from adam. and i doubt id get the dosh.

you can't just admit that i might actually be able to pull a semi decent weight? over a forum? does it dent the ego that much?

lol, this whole escapade makes me chuckle. if i wanted to feel i need to prove myself to a bunch of people who i dont know....i would of done so by now.

so unfortunately i wont entertain you request....but please feel free to try and big man other people you've never met before. i know true to myself what i can pull, that's all that matters.

all the best


----------



## deeppurple

Wildbill said:


> im with JW007 on this one, youve talked a good game Deeppurple but without proof your words are futile :beer:


....says the person with lats smaller than my 8 year old cousin.

joking, you're doing good.


----------



## Lois_Lane

JW would pay you mate i have no doubt there.

Sh1t can i do this as well.


----------



## deeppurple

washing machines live longer with calgon.


----------



## WillOdling

deeppurple said:


> ....says the person with lats smaller than my 8 year old cousin.
> 
> joking, you're doing good.


well con said im doing okay so ill take his opinion over yours, cheers


----------



## deeppurple

Wildbill said:


> well con said im doing okay so ill take his opinion over yours, cheers


i complimented you....


----------



## jw007

deeppurple said:


> 300 is a heavy lift.
> 
> i dont know you from adam. and i doubt id get the dosh.
> 
> you can't just admit that i might actually be able to pull a semi decent weight? over a forum? does it dent the ego that much?
> 
> lol, this whole escapade makes me chuckle. if i wanted to feel i need to prove myself to a bunch of people who i dont know....i would of done so by now.
> 
> so unfortunately i wont entertain you request....but please feel free to try and big man other people you've never met before. i know true to myself what i can pull, that's all that matters.
> 
> all the best


As I said, choose a MoD, I will forward money, once money in mod hands, he will post, you do lift, if success he sends straight to you.

What's problem now

Ps

Con

no you can't play

£300 for 360kg for you buddy


----------



## deeppurple

tee hee!


----------



## eurgar

deeppurple said:


> 300 is a heavy lift.
> 
> i dont know you from adam. and i doubt id get the dosh.
> 
> you can't just admit that i might actually be able to pull a semi decent weight? over a forum? does it dent the ego that much?
> 
> lol, this whole escapade makes me chuckle. if i wanted to feel i need to prove myself to a bunch of people who i dont know....i would of done so by now.
> 
> so unfortunately i wont entertain you request....but please feel free to try and big man other people you've never met before. i know true to myself what i can pull, that's all that matters.
> 
> all the best


So are you saying you can lift 300kg ? YES or NO ?


----------



## deeppurple

eurgar said:


> So are you saying you can lift 300kg ? YES or NO ?


we'll let the imaginations of your minds decide!

tee hee!

edit - will say, they look like the 2'' grip farmers in your avi. 100kg?


----------



## Lois_Lane

deeppurple said:


> we'll let the imaginations of your minds decide!


So you are rich as well as strong:confused1: that is quite a bit of money for an easy task assuming you are able to pull it............


----------



## deeppurple

i aint rich, just dont want my address or personal details being given out to somebody i dont know.

this is all funny lark now, but seriously, it's getting a big stagnant.


----------



## deeppurple

ruaidhri said:


> DP I'm pretty sure me and everyone else in this thread wouldn't like people to think I have a sh1t deadlift if it was actually pretty good. Why not post it up?


read my posts, then talk.


----------



## warren

come on mate, im not strong but i pull 150kg as part of my routine and my max was only 200kg, so that is 75% if your gunna post a vid then at least do that so 300kg max, therefore at least 225kg for 5-10.

il post up me doing 150kg for a tenner joe???


----------



## deeppurple

tee hee!


----------



## eurgar

deeppurple said:


> we'll let the imaginations of your minds decide!
> 
> tee hee!
> 
> edit - will say, they look like the 2'' grip farmers in your avi. 100kg?


Yes 2" and I think they were 110-115kg. See how easy that was you ask a question and I give you a straight answer. Why cant you do the same ? :lol:


----------



## jw007

deeppurple said:


> i aint rich, just dont want my address or personal details being given out to somebody i dont know.
> 
> this is all funny lark now, but seriously, it's getting a big stagnant.


Will get a mod to paypal you 

you full of fckin sh1t


----------



## deeppurple

eurgar said:


> Yes 2" and I think they were 110-115kg. See how easy that was you ask a question and I give you a straight answer. Why cant you do the same ? :lol:


im just not answering coz it makes me chuckle. some people over a forum take it so seriously, worth the laugh!

i'll admit i couldn't do a 115kg 2'' farmers though. those grips are b*tches.

they look like the uksn ones.


----------



## deeppurple

jw007 said:


> Will get a mod to paypal you
> 
> you full of fckin sh1t


and you've made my awful day a very funny one mr 10000000mg a day paint-myself-green man!

thankyou


----------



## WillOdling

deeppurple said:


> i complimented you....


Sorry mate I read it wrong. Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Lois_Lane

You are a very peculiar person DEEPPURPLE i have to give you that:thumbup1:

Reading this thread is nearly as good as smashing my head repeatedly off a brick wall. It's going no where!!!!

As far as 360kg deadlift perhaps in a few months when i am back on the ball so to speak:rolleyes:


----------



## deeppurple

mr lois i agree mate haha.

thats why im loving it.

people say jw is the wind up merchant on this forum. yet i type a lil bit of an essay and watch him go!

ahhhh. some people on a forum, eh:thumb:


----------



## Guest

for ****s sake. my max is only 280 and id pull 300 for £300!


----------



## martin brown

I think there is more than meets the eye with deeppurple!


----------



## adonis

deeppurple said:


> im just not answering coz it makes me chuckle. some people over a forum take it so seriously, worth the laugh!
> 
> i'll admit i couldn't do a 115kg 2'' farmers though. those grips are b*tches.
> 
> they look like the uksn ones.


If you cant do a 115kg farmers with 2" handles then you definately cant pull anywhere close to 300kg


----------



## Dig

deeppurple said:


> mr lois i agree mate haha.
> 
> thats why im loving it.
> 
> people say jw is the wind up merchant on this forum. yet i type a lil bit of an essay and watch him go!
> 
> ahhhh. some people on a forum, eh:thumb:


Doesnt look like you're winding anyone up to me mate. You've been offered £300 to deadlift 300kg which at your bw is in line with your self proclaimed 'reasonable deadlift'.

The only reason to laugh it off is if you cant do it. So obviously you dont pull 300kg. Case closed.

Would have been much easier and made you look much less of a pr1ck had you just said what you actually deadlift from the beginning:whistling:


----------



## deeppurple

adonis said:


> If you cant do a 115kg farmers with 2" handles then you definately cant pull anywhere close to 300kg


really?

or perhaps it's because of the hench 2 inch grips 

another silly comment! there's people in Open who struggle to lift 130kg and walk with them for 20/40m with 2 inch grips, yet they can easily DL 350+. i can lift the farmers easy. it's the grip when walking.

tee hee!


----------



## deeppurple

martin brown said:



> I think there is more than meets the eye with deeppurple!


tee hee! there is. if only they knew who i were


----------



## adonis

deeppurple said:


> really?
> 
> or perhaps it's because of the hench 2 inch grips
> 
> another silly comment! there's people in Open who struggle to lift 130kg and walk with them for 20/40m with 2 inch grips, yet they can easily DL 350+. i can lift the farmers easy. it's the grip when walking.
> 
> tee hee!


if you deadlift without straps your grip should be fine, :tongue: plus 130kg in each hand is waaaaayyyyy harder that 115kg


----------



## adonis

deeppurple said:


> tee hee! there is. if only they knew who i were


Well if you did the strongman training at bodypower i watched it and there was no one remotely high standard doing it so i've got a fair idea :whistling:


----------



## Guest

deeppurple said:


> tee hee! there is. if only they knew who i were


you know, you could shut everybody up with a couple of vids. :whistling:


----------



## Dig

deeppurple said:


> tee hee! there is. if only they knew who i were


You are big time then are you??

Any clues??


----------



## WillOdling

It might be Marius?? :lol:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

At one point i thought Deeppurple was a very clever person getting jw to offer him £300.00, i thought jw had been well sucked in, that would of been a first someone getting the better of jw, but alas, deeppurple has been well and truely found out, i thought you were playing a good game but jw has done you good and proper lol.

Unless you are waiting for him to up his offer to £500.00.


----------



## 8103

I honestly cannot see the problem of posting a vid or a picture, its a win - win for you deeppurple - you can prove that you can shift the numbers your claiming, and you can shut everyone up - you have nothing to lose!

Thats the problem with forums etc, there's always a lot of big numbers, but a lot of people won't back up what they can do with evidence - can't trust anyone who hides behind their keyboard


----------



## deeppurple

tee hee!

how bouts i do 60kg for 8 whole reps!?

oooooooooooooo


----------



## eurgar

this still going on :lol:


----------



## deeppurple

eurgar said:


> this still going on :lol:


haha yea.

don't think he likes my mighty offer of 60k for 8 reps sadly.


----------



## deeppurple

well.

genuinely does look like nobody is gunna take me up on my fantastic offer.

bad times.


----------

